# Nightmare on Elm Street... remake



## MA-Caver (Sep 30, 2009)

Whell, :shrug: what the hell right? Remade Friday the 13th, Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and a host of others... why should this Wes Craven masterpiece be spared? They can't come up with anything new anyway apparently. 
[yt]LxE-EGaT-0A&[/yt]

*NOBODY* is going to be able to compare or compete with Robert Englund's Freddie... I was not a big fan of the series (especially after sequel after sequel was cranked out) but I did appreciate the sardonic dark humor of the films and for Englund's portrayal of a malevolent spirit seeking revenge against those who killed him and their children. Admittedly it got hokey after a while but the first few were pretty good considering. 

Disappointed that Michael Bay who has had numerous great action films now is resorting to remaking classic horror? 

Sigh... 
That's showbiz


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 30, 2009)

Hollywood Must Die.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 30, 2009)

So ... they scraped the bottom of the barrel, dug down below surface and have come out on the other end.  When are they gonna find a new barrel?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2009)

As long as they don't screw around with Mel Brooks' movies.
Seriously, there isn't one original idea in all of Hollywood?


----------



## MJS (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been a big horror movie fan for a long time.  Friday the 13th, Halloween, Nightmare on Elm St....seen pretty much all of them.  Personally, I liked the new Friday the 13th and Rob Zombie version of Halloween.  Not sure how far these will go.  In other words, Rob already did 2 Halloween movies.  Is he going to continue?  

I've noticed that alot of the remakes seem to show more of what happened in the beginning...stuff that you didn't really see in the originals.  This clip looked pretty good, so what the hell...I'll probably watch this one too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2009)

MJS said:


> I've been a big horror movie fan for a long time.  Friday the 13th, Halloween, Nightmare on Elm St....seen pretty much all of them.  Personally, I liked the new Friday the 13th and Rob Zombie version of Halloween.  Not sure how far these will go.  In other words, Rob already did 2 Halloween movies.  Is he going to continue?
> 
> I've noticed that alot of the remakes seem to show more of what happened in the beginning...stuff that you didn't really see in the originals.  This clip looked pretty good, so what the hell...I'll probably watch this one too.


Well yeah not much _was_ shown in the beginning of what happened... but in movies like THOSE... :idunno: ya didn't need 'em... horror/slasher movies aren't _meant_ to be cerebral... just scary/fun. Yeah they're good when they got a pretty coherent plot/outline... but quite a few have gotten away with not having any. 

mebbe it's just me though.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it is arrogance on the part of Hollywood studio executives in assuming today's techniques and technology will result in something "better" than the original.  If someone tried to Photoshop the Mona Lisa to make her smile a little smilier then an audience and critics alike would see that for what it was, assinine and gratuitous plagiarism.  Yet here we go again with Nightmare on Elm Street, pffft.. I think the first movie was bleak, grim and shockingly scary just as good horror should be [the scene with the blood trail around the classroom, that was from the first movie right??]  I do not know what happened then though it got a little too camped up for me?  Still Hollywood arrogance must equate to good ad revenue and I guess that is all that matters to these guys.. Pity. Jenna x


----------



## elder999 (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Seriously, there isn't one original idea in all of Hollywood?


 
Rarely. The 'remake" is a tradition that goes back to the very beginning of "Hollywood," when the fledgling movie industry moved there from New York. Examples:

_The Phantom of the Opera_: The 1925 silent version, starring Lon Chaney, the original "man of a thousand faces," is called the "greatest horror film of modern cinema" by some. The 1943 version, with Claude Rains in the title role, was inferior, had audio, and was quite popular-enough that a sequel was contemplated. 

I won't even bother with all the "remakes," including the musical(s)....

Never mind the likes of _The Mummy_ 1932,(*Boris Karloff*!) 
remade in '59,'97 and '99.

_Frankenstein, _1931 (just *Karloff, *but still the Master!) IMDB shows this, for remakes:



> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And, in a possible defense of "the remake," which did you like better: Will Smith's _I Am Legend,_ or Charlton Heston's _Omega Man_, or _Vincent Price's_ *Last Man on Earth*?:lol:

Not like they just started doing this, anyway.....


----------



## d1jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it looks like it will be pretty good.  I'll go see it/


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> I think it looks like it will be pretty good.  I'll go see it/


Be sure to come back and tell us what you thought of it... 



elder999 said:


> Rarely. The 'remake" is a tradition that goes back to the very beginning of "Hollywood," when the fledgling movie industry moved there from New York. Examples:
> 
> _The Phantom of the Opera_: The 1925 silent version, starring Lon Chaney, the original "man of a thousand faces," is called the "greatest horror film of modern cinema" by some. The 1943 version, with Claude Rains in the title role, was inferior, had audio, and was quite popular-enough that a sequel was contemplated.
> 
> ...


There were a crap load of Dracula revisions and redux's too... still it's the idea that these movies that are being remade today aren't that old. 
Again some remakes have been better than the original i.e. Ocean's 11 was far superior to the original. 

Just... sigh.. some things should be left well enough alone.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks interesting.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 1, 2009)

Supernatural horror is not an especially 'loud' genre, but I'm sure Bay will do his damnedest to make it so.  My prediction:  Every house on Elm Street will get blowed up real good.  Krueger will be defeated when he is shot with a military surplus rocket launcher which propels him through a window, then he'll fall and be impaled on a picket fence, and then something will fall off the building from which he came - say a stone gargoyle - and crush him as he lies impaled on the fence.  Then a car will crash into the gargoyle and burst into flame.  And then explode.  Oh, and Steve Buscemi will appear in a humorous yet creepy cameo.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2009)

You left off the final car crash after Buscemi wrecks his camero.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 1, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You left off the final car crash after Buscemi wrecks his camero.


 

I'm told that the screenwriting process came to a screeching halt when someone informed Bay that Harriers can't carry Patriot missiles.  :rofl:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL!  Since when does accuracy count in Hellhewould? 36 shots out of a six shooter, and Rambo never reloads level accuracy is normal.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Don said:


> As long as they don't screw around with Mel Brooks' movies.



Now that Steve Martin is Inspector Clouseau, nothing is sacred. Get ready for "The History of the World Part II" starring nobodies and written by hacks.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 1, 2009)

I just saw the remake of Wes Craven's 'Last house on the left' and it was bloody good. I'll definately have to watch the new 'Nightmare on elm street'. It'll be a good datenight for me and the missus. 

I was impressed with Rob Zombie's 'Halloween' and it's sequel, but I'm a huge Zombie fan anyway. I think the Guy's a genius!!


----------



## Jenna (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Don said:


> As long as they don't screw around with Mel Brooks' movies.
> Seriously, there isn't one original idea in all of Hollywood?


Though I thought The Producers [the newer Matthew Broderick one] was pretty good, no??



arnisador said:


> Now that Steve Martin is Inspector Clouseau, nothing is sacred. Get ready for "The History of the World Part II" starring nobodies and written by hacks.


What happened to Steve Martin?  He used to be funny sort of [Planes, Trains & Automobiles] or was I dreaming that?  Eddie Murphy syndrome I think.



yorkshirelad said:


> but I'm a huge Zombie fan anyway. I think the Guy's a genius!!


True dat!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 1, 2009)

I've just been poking around on youtube and it seems that there are 2 separate remakes of Nightmare to be released next year. One is the Michael Bay big budget boxoffice blockbuster (I'm sorry but I love aliteration) and the other is a low budget indie.


----------



## shihansmurf (Oct 5, 2009)

I liked the new Friday the Thirteenth move quite a lot more than the originals.

I liked that they did a great job of setting up one character to be the Final Girl the slaughtering her. It was a nice move. Plus Danielle Panabaker is really pretty so there is that.

Having Jason cast as more of a territorial survivalist killer was cool.

I'll reserve judgement on this Elm Street movie. Robert Englund was so important in why the originals were good that without his as Freddy, I can't imagine it will be worthwhile but I'll give it a shot.
Mark


----------



## zDom (Oct 6, 2009)

FWIW, I thought "Jennifer's Body" was a good flick even if got panned by critics, et. al, and you don't actually get to see "Megans body" (disappointment )

Thought it was a decent telling of a decent story  and if it was a rehash of something that's been done before, I didn't realize it.

But yea, whassup with all the damn remakes?


----------

